# Angels & Demons



## Bender (May 14, 2009)

> _When Langdon discovers evidence of the resurgence of an ancient secret brotherhood known as the Illuminati - the most powerful underground organization in history - he also faces a deadly threat to the existence of the secret organization's most despised enemy: the Catholic Church. When Langdon learns that the clock is ticking on an unstoppable Illuminati time bomb, he jets to Rome, where he joins forces with Vittoria Vetra, a beautiful and enigmatic Italian scientist. Embarking on a nonstop, action-packed hunt through sealed crypts, dangerous catacombs, deserted cathedrals, and even to the heart of the most secretive vault on earth, Langdon and Vetra will follow a 400-year-old trail of ancient symbols that mark the Vatican's only hope for survival._



Cast

# Tom Hanks reprises his role as Professor Robert Langdon, a Harvard University professor of symbology.
# Ayelet Zurer plays Vittoria Vetra, a CERN scientist whose antimatter experiment has been stolen by the Illuminati to be used as a bomb.[2]
# Ewan McGregor plays the Camerlengo Patrick McKenna.[2]
# Stellan Skarsgård plays Commander Richter, head of the Swiss Guard.[2]
# Pierfrancesco Favino plays Inspector Ernesto Olivetti.[2]
# Nikolaj Lie Kaas plays Mr. Gray, an assassin.[2]
# Armin Mueller-Stahl plays Cardinal Strauss.

I'm pumped up for this movie

I rented the Da Vinci code so I could get a taste of what's to expect from this movie.

The challenging of science and religion all into a movie 

Suspense mystery kickass 

Veeeeeeery interesting 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzjv-GUEDfg[/YOUTUBE]

My pops read the book and gave it a 12/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2009)

I'm really looking foward to it. I've read the book, and think it's easily adaptable for a movie. 

The Da Vinci Code sucked as a book. It's just one overlong exposited fake history lesson. But the movie at least made it entertaining.

Since "Angels and Demons" was a better book, I'd hope this is a great movie. If it disapoints me, I will urinate on you all...........


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2009)

My friend is the one that read the books and has been looking forward to this movie.  He did say Angels and Demons is better than The Da Vinci Code, but he mentions the book seemed more bloody and was surprised at the PG-13 rating.  I don't know if I will enjoy it since I didn't like the adaptation of The Da Vinci Code, but I guess we'll see the outcome for this one.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 14, 2009)

Just watched it, not bad at all pretty entertaining film.


----------



## pfft (May 14, 2009)

I actually reallly want to watch this... I am hoping its good.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2009)

I've read the book.  

Unfortunately I also read a lot of history, so....you can imagine what I'm thinking of this.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I've read the book.
> 
> Unfortunately I also read a lot of history, so....you can imagine what I'm thinking of this.



I don't remember any history in A&D that beats out how the Priority of Sion existed in the 100's........when in truth they were formed only 50 years ago.........

Jeez, "The Da Vinci Code" is so laughable. Atheists thinking that the much later "Gospel of Peter" is more accurate than the gospels, the fact that it claims the church executed 5,000,000 women(witches) when the real number was much smaller, a good % of them were men and were sentenced to death by secular courts....not religious ones. 

Ugh, most history in that book is wrong. But at least A&D tones down the fake history.


----------



## Narcissus (May 14, 2009)

Well, I hope the movie will be as good as you all say the book is, because I'm thinkinng of seeing this.


----------



## 007ZabuzaHiddenMist007 (May 14, 2009)

I have a strong feeling that this movie is going to cause ALOT of controversy!!  The illuminati is a strong organization that controls most of well pretty much everything!  It is extremely bad and evil!  I don't know why they would put out a movie that tells about the illuminati!  Be prepared!  CONTROVERSY, CONTROVERSY, CONTROVERSY!!!!


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2009)

All I remember about Da Vinci's Code was that Audrey Tautou was in it. And she's not in this film...so...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 15, 2009)

brutusmax

Here's my review. Considering I don't know squat about catholithcism or science, I thought the action was okay, but the rest of the movie kinda boring. At least it didn't have flashbacks.


----------



## excellence153 (May 15, 2009)

I thought it was pretty well-done.  Ewan McGregor is beast.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I thought it was pretty well-done.  Ewan McGregor is beast.



"Open the doors and tell the truth" 

My favorite line


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 15, 2009)

fun to watch but cheap

as with the Da Vinci


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2009)

Saw it, review will be up later.

I lol'ed at the fact that they changed the order of the stories. Angels and Demons happened before Da Vinci Code in the book, but here it's implied that Da Vinci code already happened.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Saw it, review will be up later.
> 
> I lol'ed at the fact that they changed the order of the stories. Angels and Demons happened before Da Vinci Code in the book, but here it's implied that Da Vinci code already happened.



I thought that was wierd too! When they hinted at it, I was thinking "Wait, I thought this was a prequel."


----------



## Yomi (May 16, 2009)

I read the book about a year ago. I loved it because of the suspense. The movie was actually pretty good at keeping the suspense, and that's all that mattered to me.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 16, 2009)

I have yet to read the book and dunno whether to watch or read first. Opinions?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2009)

i saw it, and it's entertaining.  Spanish called it cheap, but this is what "normal" movies look like.

The story is cool.  Ewan mcgregor was good, i didn't feel like i was watching kenobi for most of the movie.

the movie takes an interesting stance on illuminati and catholicism.  My conclusions about those subjects is different then what i thought it would be by watching the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2009)

Pain: It's always best to read the books first.

Anyway, my review is up.


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2009)

Not interested in this at all. Wasn't for Da Vinci and not for this.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

I've heard good things from a few people, but I'm still not too excited about this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 17, 2009)

well it's not transformers :S


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2009)

Excellent movie. But don't expect it to be anything like the book.

CERN was mentioned once and that was hardly noticeable. Maximillian Kohler does not exist. Olivetti is part of the Vatican police, not the swiss guard. They added a new character who is head of the Swiss Guard named Richter. He's bootstrap Bill from Pirates of the Carribean. An excellent actor btw.

The movie starts off with th e antimatter being created at CERN. The thing is, there's a whole research team involved with the antimatter project. On top of that, Vittoria's father does not exist. It's her co-worker/friend who gets killed so the anti-matter can be stolen. After that scene, it moves on to Langdon being summoned by the vatican while he's in Harvard. Once he flies to the Vatican he meets Vetra. That's where the plot kicks in. From that point on, it's pretty much solid with the book's plot for the most part. A few noticeable differences but nothing bad.

The biggest suprise though was..

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Langdon saved Cardinal Baggia. He was supposed to die in the book




Even so, What really made the movie brilliant was the computer animation and Ewan McGregor. Obi Wan Kenobi made a comeback in Angels and Demons. He made the movie. 

As for the animation. Let me just state that only a few outer shots of the movie were filmed in Italy. The rest was done elsewhere. Needless to say the Vatican would not allow the movie to be filmed in their churches so everything you see in the film is computer animation and setwork. It's very impressive. Especially how they made St. Peter's Square.

If you liked the book, you'll like the movie. Ron Howard did a brilliant job. Hanz Zimmer did the music and it was excellent just like the rest of his jobs. 9/10 and I definitely recommend it to all of you.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2009)

I was actually glad that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 he saved the guy who ended up as Pope. It's too cliche that they all die.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Even so, What really made the movie brilliant was the computer animation and Ewan McGregor. Obi Wan Kenobi made a comeback in Angels and Demons. He made the movie.
> 
> As for the animation. Let me just state that only a few outer shots of the movie were filmed in Italy. The rest was done elsewhere. Needless to say the Vatican would not allow the movie to be filmed in their churches so everything you see in the film is computer animation and setwork. It's very impressive. Especially how they made St. Peter's Square.



Oh, lord! I thought the animation was terrible! I could count the number of times CGI was used and it looked completely fake! I'd rather have normal shots of Italy, which is beautiful by the way, instead of seeing somebody burning of fake fire all the time.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh, lord! I thought the animation was terrible! I could count the number of times CGI was used and it looked completely fake! I'd rather have normal shots of Italy, which is beautiful by the way, instead of seeing somebody burning of fake fire all the time.



I disagree, although there were a few moments of poorly used CGI. But it usually looked fine to me.


----------



## Felix (May 24, 2009)

I'm glad 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They changed the helicopter scene. It was an improvement over the book in my opinion




I'm very satisfied with the outcome of the movie. Even though they changed stuff, it worked better for the flow of the story


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 25, 2009)

I'll go see it soon, hope it is really good


----------



## Gaara the Ichibi (May 26, 2009)

the book is pretty awesome but the movie is really awesome


----------



## Catterix (May 26, 2009)

Saw it last night. I enjoyed it, but I thought a lot of it was drawn out, and over long. Nice to see Ewan McGregor in a good role again, seems like the Star Wars curse might be being lifted for him. Good acting overall, a couple of nice lines. 

I'd say this was just a good thriller, it didn't have the pretentious "jesus lol" cloud that the Da Vinci Code had, masking the actual story. This one simply had a premise, a threat and a conclusion. And it worked.

What I found most entertaining though, was the guy behind me who kept going; "Hmm!" every time something anti-religion was mentioned, it really sounded like a; "I'll make an intellectual noise to show I'm anti-religious. haha" Ah man, some atheists and their agendas 



narutosimpson said:


> well it's not transformers :S



And thus the reason why this film didn't suck.



Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh, lord! I thought the animation was terrible! I could count the number of times CGI was used and it looked completely fake! I'd rather have normal shots of Italy, which is beautiful by the way, instead of seeing somebody burning of fake fire all the time.



I actually didn't notice any of Italy was CGI, I thought all of it was real lol And I'm usually good at recognising it.


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Saw it last night. I enjoyed it, but I thought a lot of it was drawn out, and over long. Nice to see Ewan McGregor in a good role again, seems like the Star Wars curse might be being lifted for him. Good acting overall, a couple of nice lines.
> 
> I'd say this was just a good thriller, it didn't have the pretentious "jesus lol" cloud that the Da Vinci Code had, masking the actual story. This one simply had a premise, a threat and a conclusion. And it worked.
> 
> ...



S. Peter square was obviously CGI


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> What I found most entertaining though, was the guy behind me who kept going; "Hmm!" every time something anti-religion was mentioned, it really sounded like a; "I'll make an intellectual noise to show I'm anti-religious. haha" Ah man, some atheists and their agendas
> 
> I actually didn't notice any of Italy was CGI, I thought all of it was real lol And I'm usually good at recognising it.



at my theater was an apparently religious person who interpreted the movies "pro-religion" message.  Especially when ewan mcgregor went on his soapbox about technology and whatever. they were clapping and cheering , i was quietly like "ugh, calm down".

and some of the CGI stood out, like a LOTR set.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> at my theater was an apparently religious person who interpreted the movies "pro-religion" message.  Especially when ewan mcgregor went on his soapbox about technology and whatever. they were clapping and cheering , i was quietly like "ugh, calm down".
> 
> and some of the CGI stood out, like a LOTR set.



The science and religion should get along speach actually pissed me off considering 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end, he hates science. So why make a speach that supports it? Poor writing.


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The science and religion should get along speach actually pissed me off considering
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Keep the facade


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Felix said:


> Keep the facade



It still makes no sense. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He killed the Pope for accepting science. Now he's going to be expected to support science? So what's he going to do then?

Dan Brown is not a very good writer...


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It still makes no sense.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, in the book he killed the Pope for a different reason, which was a plotline completely cut from the movie


----------



## Cel (May 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It still makes no sense.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



And you are not a very good "movie critic."  Don't assume that this movie is like the book.  Also, Dan Brown didn't even write the screenplay for the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Cel said:


> And you are not a very good "movie critic."  Don't assume that this movie is like the book.  Also, Dan Brown didn't even write the screenplay for the movie.



ouch. Anyway, I consider myself to be a movie reviewer more than a movie critic. 

I've read the book. Most of it is close to the book(although yes, there are differences, one even being superior to the book). Either me, and correct me if I'm wrong, in the book it is a combination of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Pope supporting science and the fact that the camerlengo thought the pope had broken his chastity vow.




Regardless, Dan Brown still isn't a good writer based on this and the Davinci Code. The books are so identical in its structure, themes, and bland characters that I simply dont have much faith in his abilities.


----------

